# Monster Headphones Beats by dr dre Disney TRON T1 Daft Punk Edition



## feibi123 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Monster Headphones **Beats by dr dre Disney** TRON T1 Daft Punk Edition

*Monster-Tron series of electronic products, including Tron T1 and T3 headphones, iPod / iPhone docking station speakers and TRON PS3 slim Powerstation. Monster-Tron series jointly developed by the magic sound of Pioneer headphones Engineering Department and the Disney Consumer Products Division, is the best choice for Fashionable play games, watch movies and listen to music. "The Creation: The war record," is a world of light and shadow can be seen everywhere in the film light-emitting body props with the dark background of the formation of strong anti. An ordinary black sticks, and instantly turned into a modern full light scooter; design excellent fluorescence Xuanwu called flash in the pan. Monster-Tron series is designed to continuation such fluorescence sense of design, combined with perfect innovative audio technology, making many music enthusiasts in North America and "The Creation: war record" fans, the products in the release of the film had a strong interest and strongly sought after, has now become one of the hottest fashion electronic products of the North American market.


----------



## ill tonkso (Feb 23, 2005)

feibi123 said:


> Monster Headphones Beats by dr dre Disney TRON T1 Daft Punk Edition
> 
> Monster-Tron series of electronic products, including Tron T1 and T3 headphones, iPod / iPhone docking station speakers and TRON PS3 slim Powerstation. Monster-Tron series jointly developed by the magic sound of Pioneer headphones Engineering Department and the Disney Consumer Products Division, is the best choice for Fashionable play games, watch movies and listen to music. "The Creation: The war record," is a world of light and shadow can be seen everywhere in the film light-emitting body props with the dark background of the formation of strong anti. An ordinary black sticks, and instantly turned into a modern full light scooter; design excellent fluorescence Xuanwu called flash in the pan. Monster-Tron series is designed to continuation such fluorescence sense of design, combined with perfect innovative audio technology, making many music enthusiasts in North America and "The Creation: war record" fans, the products in the release of the film had a strong interest and strongly sought after, has now become one of the hottest fashion electronic products of the North American market.


**** off


----------

